# Over all Best single cam



## ADSC (Jan 30, 2009)

Well here is the story, I plan on getting into bow hunting, and i know i can easily pull 70# and im a 29 inch draw. Now the real question over all is...




What in your opinion is the best single cam bow out there?


----------



## bbyers1111 (Mar 2, 2009)

Personally I like the Mathews DXT. But I highly recomend you go to your local dealer and shoot as many different bows (and brands of bows) as you can get your hands on. What feels great to me may just suck to you. Good luck, hope you find the bow that you are looking for.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

look at hoyt's cam n 1/2. also great bows smooth draw and still get the speed performance of the single cams without the nock travel. if not the only way to find out if its for you is to shoot it!:wink:


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Great question.

I love my Marquis and I am in the market for another single cam but want more speed. I would like to stay at 60-65lbs draw, I really prefer single cams over any other alternative.

I am really close to buying a 6.5 Reezen in 55-65lb format putting the brass inserts top and bottom 29" DL and a 420gr arrow. 

At the point the Reezen looks like the No1 choice for me.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

well sounds like you know what you want already then! if youve shot it and love it, what the hell, give it a shot.


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Without a doubt... The Diamond Iceman.


----------



## jack compton (Jan 9, 2009)

*bow*

new pse bowmadness xl, fastest and smoothest.


----------



## ADSC (Jan 30, 2009)

*well*

I have done a little research and tried out the bow madness series....

What i have found to be some of the best features of the bow (like the draw cycle, and the relase, ect) Proved to be fenominal, and in my opinion one of pse's best

the one thing i hated about the bow was the grip.... i just did not like the way it feels in my hand. It was uncomfortably thin. That was the only flaw about the bow that i found. 

Then today i was going to test fire a diamond black ice, and as the dealer was pulling it off the shelf i dont know what happened but the string snapped, and scared teh crap out of me.... after that i decided not to try one.

I tried a reezen 6.5 and 7 but i just did not like the way it felt... I dont know it just didnt feel like the bow for me. Not to mention how much it would cost me to completely outfit this bow for a first time (learning) bowhunter.

Does any one know anything about the martin FireCat?

Other then that i hade a very eventful day... Please Suggest bows for me to try, i want to get to know the field before i make a purchase, and i do not want to regret my first bow.

Thanks for everyones help

ADSC


----------



## Chevync20 (Jul 28, 2008)

I would look at a Switchback XT or a DXT, I have a SBXT on the way and love the feel of this bow


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

Chevync20 said:


> I would look at a Switchback XT or a DXT, I have a SBXT on the way and love the feel of this bow


your right they are the best single cam bow get a xt, DXT


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ADSC said:


> *Then today i was going to test fire a diamond black ice, and as the dealer was pulling it off the shelf i dont know what happened but the string snapped, and scared teh crap out of me.... after that i decided not to try one.*


\

If I were you I wouldn't let that one anomaly put me off what I consider to be an outstanding single cam bow. There was obviously some damage done to that bow before you got there.

If you don't shoot a BI you'll always wonder if you made the right decision. :wink:


----------



## jbuttolph (Jan 23, 2009)

the drenalin is a really nice, smooth shooter also.


----------



## swampybux (Mar 6, 2009)

When I was getting started I picked a half dozen different bows and had a friend hand me one at a time with my eyes closed to get a feel for them, then I'd shoot the ones that were left over until I found the one that felt the best for me. Don't buy something just because it looks cool. Mathews makes an excellent bow....I've owned an MQ1, Q2XL and a Switchback XT and couldn't shoot any of them worth a crap, I just kept buying them because of the name. I was set on buying an Alphamax 32 until I shot a few different bows and I wound up buying a Ross Cardiac 31, and honestly it's the best bow I've ever shot (for me). There are alot of great bows out there...trust me get what you like the best.


----------



## Scoutnhunt (Jul 7, 2007)

*Shoot As Many As You Can ..........*

before making a decision. It's a pain for some getting to the Pro Shop, but well worth it.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

All good choices with todays bows.....However, the best I have shot has been the Elite Aigil if you can find one. Its very awesome. Probably the fastest and smoothest single cam I've seen.


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

The firecat has a harsh draw cycle but is an awesome bow in every way. Not to mention that Martin is top in customer service.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

have you considered th ebear truth 2 ??? not really a speedy bow but very very smooth and easy to shoot.....i personally wanted speed and chose pse.....however i have been shooting a number of years and believe that in proper hands speed bows are awesome....being new dont bye into the hype....get what you like and what works for you....if you get a chance though shoot the truth 2


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I would not worry about single cam vs hybrid vs binary in todays market. if you do you leave way to many bows out whichever way you look. shoot as many as you can and you will find out what you like. I have been a big fan of the hoyts and bowtechs in the past couple of years.


----------



## steelhead.8 (Feb 23, 2009)

take the switchback xt chalenge i did i shot martin,pse,,bowteck, dxt and shot every one with my eyes closed into a close bag to feel every vibration that i could feel and fell in love with the switchback xt.its the most forgiving bow that i have ever shot .thats if you can still find one in a shop without ordering one. check one out.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*+ another*



carlosii said:


> \
> 
> If I were you I wouldn't let that one anomaly put me off what I consider to be an outstanding single cam bow. There was obviously some damage done to that bow before you got there.
> 
> If you don't shoot a BI you'll always wonder if you made the right decision. :wink:



Like its stated here give it a try, I love mine!


----------



## MSC33 (Mar 2, 2009)

Does any one know anything about the martin FireCat?



I didn't shoot the FireCat however I am waiting for an '09 Martin Moab in 29" draw at 60 lbs. . If I were blind and deaf and hadn't actually worked the release, I don't think I would've known the bow went off. With the bow just being set up quick and being an inch to long in the draw length, I shot probably a 2" group at 15 yrds. Very smooth and very quiet!!!


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Iceman is a pretty unique blend of the bowtechs riser design married with a single cam.


----------



## steelhead.8 (Feb 23, 2009)

*martin firecat*

its a fast bow you can shoot light poundege and get good speed and it has a solid wall ,but when you draw it back it brakes over very hard . like it snaps back making your arrow jump off the rest. maybe thats something you can get use to .myself i only shot a freinds bow a few times .didnt care for it .but it does have a very solid wall. you have to allmost push your hand forward to let it down.


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

Another vote for the Bear Truth 2, awesome bow for the money, same IBO as Alphamax, These new Bear bows are just as nice as any of the big Three.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> All good choices with todays bows.....However, the best I have shot has been the Elite Aigil if you can find one. Its very awesome. Probably the fastest and smoothest single cam I've seen.




I agree 100%, I have owned a few Mathews but the Elite Aigil blew them all out of the water!


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

another vote for the aigil.most overlooked and underrated single cam out there.i also believe the firecat is not a single cam. but i could be wrong


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*single cam*

IMHO, the best all around single cam bow is the Mathews S2.

But, you do need to shoot all kinds and let the bow pick you. :shade:


----------



## jtd_75 (Jan 7, 2009)

better look good at the martin moab, especially the 09 model, think you would be extremely impressed


----------



## TSLLC (May 1, 2008)

Check them all out side by side and pick the one you like the most.

I just got a new Quest HPS31, which is a one cam modle. IMHO, it was the best one I tried. Smooth, fast, quiet, shock free and light weight. It is also very accurate and feature packed. They also made a longer model like it. Be sure to check out Quest.


----------



## dodgetruck03 (Feb 24, 2008)

i purchased the Martin Fire Cat late year, a very hard to get to roll over, it was very fast, but i took it back and exchanged it for the Diamond marquis #60, alittle more money, but i'm satisfied the Diamond Marquis speed.


----------

